# my bonsai



## Srakha (Oct 27, 2007)

when I first got it.





as of 10/27/07. you can see where I have it wired a bit.. this is to make it grow how I want it to.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Oct 27, 2007)

Thats pretty cool. Now you just need a Mr. Miagi


----------



## dorton (Oct 27, 2007)

Thats cool, is it a fig,ficus or???? Looks nice.


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 27, 2007)

Awesome Sue, it is going to be fun to watch it grow.


----------



## Srakha (Oct 28, 2007)

Actually, its a Serissa. I got it from <!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.glasshouseworks.com">www.glasshouseworks.com</a><!-- w --> .. I recommend them highly for any plant order. All plants I get there are in great shape and only die because of me


----------

